# التفكير أمر مألوف لدى الناس



## Idris

التفكير أمر مألوف لدى الناس يمارسه كثير منهم، ومع ذلك فهو من أكثر المفاهيم غموضاً وأشدِّها استعصاءً على التعريف​ 
I took the above sentence from an article, and I wish to rewrite it so that it becomes more simplified and more understandable, without letting it lose it's meaning.

This is my attempt:

إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، غير أنه من المفاهيم الغامضة التي هو من الصعب تعريفها​ 
Are there any grammatical mistakes in it? Does it lose any of it's original meaning?


----------



## shafaq

Idris said:


> التفكير أمر مألوف لدى الناس يمارسه كثير منهم، ومع ذلك فهو من أكثر المفاهيم غموضاً وأشدِّها استعصاءً على التعريف​
> I took the above sentence from an article, and I wish to rewrite it so that it becomes more simplified and more understandable, without letting it lose it's meaning.
> 
> This is my attempt:
> 
> إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس،   *و* كثير منهم يمارسونه، غير أنه من المفاهيم الغامضة التي هو من الصعب تعريف*ه*​
> Are there any grammatical mistakes in it? Does it lose any of it's original meaning?


It is  *ــه* because it refers to theالتفكير .
I feel that last part of your try doesn't fit syntactically.


----------



## Idris

shafaq said:


> It is *ــه* because it refers to theالتفكير .


 
In the original sentence, the thing that is hard to describe are the المفاهيم



shafaq said:


> I feel that last part of your try doesn't fit syntactically.


 
What do you mean?

Also, I put ف before كثير because I meant to say: تفكير is معروف *because* everyone does it.


----------



## shafaq

Idris said:


> In the original sentence, the thing that is hard to describe are the المفاهيم


I see  as it (the thing that is hard to describe) is تفكير . 
الله اعلم 




Idris said:


> Also, I put ف before كثير because I meant to say: تفكير is معروف *because* everyone does it.


It shows up there because there is no "actual sequence" between two phrase but just an addition on what said by first one. Even it may be omitted totally.



Idris said:


> What do you mean?


 Honestly; it is hard *to me *to understand its intent.


----------



## azeid

idris said:


> التفكير أمر مألوف لدى الناس يمارسه كثير منهم، ومع ذلك فهو من أكثر المفاهيم غموضاً وأشدِّها استعصاءاً على التعريف​
> i took the above sentence from an article, and i wish to rewrite it so that it becomes more simplified and more understandable, without letting it lose it's meaning.
> 
> This is my attempt:
> 
> إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، غير أنه من المفاهيم الغامضة التي هو من الصعب تعريفها​
> are there any grammatical mistakes in it? Does it lose any of it's original meaning?


من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة
أرى تلخيصك سليماً إلا من تصحيح بسيط و يفيد معنى النص الأصلى

إنَّ التفكيرَ أمرٌ معروفٌ عندَ الناسِ، فكثيرٌ منهم يمارسونَه، غيرَ أنَّه منَ المفاهيمِ الغامضةِ التي هي منَ الصعبِ تعريفُها

إنَّ التفكيرَ أمرٌ معروفٌ عندَ الناسِ، فكثيرٌ منهم يمارسونَه، غيرَ أنَّه منَ المفاهيمِ الغامضةِ الذي هو منَ الصعبِ تعريفُه
​ بالإشارة إلى ملاحظات الأخ شفق أجد الفاء كما وضعتها فى " فكثير" أنسب من الواو لإفادة المتابعة و التعقيب
و أما الضمير فى "تعريفها" فهو راجع لما يعود إليه و فى الجملة الأولى دار السياق حول المفاهيم بدليل الاسم الموصول " التى" و فى الجملة الثانية يكون حول التفكير بدليل الاسم الموصول الذى  
مفاد الكلام أن كلا الوجهين جائز حسب ما يعود الضمير إليه
والله أعلم ​


----------



## Idris

azeid said:


> من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة​
> 
> أرى تلخيصك سليماً و يفيد معنى النص الأصلى و لكن به خطئاً واحداً​
> إنَّ التفكيرَ أمرٌ معروفٌ عندَ الناسِ، فكثيرٌ منهم يمارسونَه، غيرَ أنَّه منَ المفاهيمِ الغامضةِ التي هي منَ الصعبِ تعريفُها​
> إنَّ التفكيرَ أمرٌ معروفٌ عندَ الناسِ، فكثيرٌ منهم يمارسونَه، غيرَ أنَّه منَ المفاهيمِ الغامضةِ الذي هو منَ الصعبِ تعريفُه​
> 
> مفاد الكلام أن كلا الوجهين جائز حسب ما يعود الضمير إليه
> والله أعلم​


 
ألا يمكن تحديد الضمير بمجرد النظر إلى الجملة الأصلية التي أوردتها في مشاركتي الأولى في هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## azeid

idris said:


> ألا يمكن تحديد الضمير بمجرد النظر إلى الجملة الأصلية التي أوردتها في مشاركتي الأولى في هذا الموضوع؟


أنت تتحدث هنا عن التلخيص و و بالتالى أخرجت نفسك من حيز التقيد بإشارات النص الأصلى مادامت تشير لنفس المعنى و لم تخل به 
على العموم لو أردت اتباع النص الأصلى فإتباع الإشارة أولى و بالتالى فإرجاع الضمير إلى المفاهيم هو الأفضل هنا و لزم تعديل ضمير الغائب "هى" كما أوردت فى مداخلتى السابقة  ​


----------



## Idris

azeid said:


> أنت تتحدث هنا عن التلخيص و و بالتالى أخرجت نفسك من حيز التقيد بإشارات النص الأصلى مادامت تشير لنفس المعنى و لم تخل به
> 
> على العموم لو أردت اتباع النص الأصلى فإتباع الإشارة أولى و بالتالى فإرجاع الضمير إلى المفاهيم هو الأفضل هنا و لزم تعديل ضمير الغائب "هى" كما أوردت فى مداخلتى السابقة​


 
عفواً.. ماذا تقصد بـ"الإشارة" في مشاركتك هذه؟


----------



## cherine

Idris said:


> التفكير أمر مألوف لدى الناس يمارسه كثير منهم، ومع ذلك فهو من أكثر المفاهيم غموضاً وأشدِّها استعصاءً على التعريف​
> [...]
> إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، غير أنه من المفاهيم الغامضة التي هو من الصعب تعريفها​
> Are there any grammatical mistakes in it? Does it lose any of it's original meaning?


Salam Idris,
Your simplification in general is good, but I think that some parts are more simple in the original than in your version, more precisely, the first half of the sentence.

For example, I don't see why you added إن to the sentence, nor why you changed يمارسه كثير منهم into فكثير منهم يمارسونه.
As for the last part, I suggest a solution for the pronoun confusion: 
غير أنه من المفاهيم الغامضة التي يصعب تعريفها 
or من أكثر/أشد المفاهيم غموضًا وأكثرها صعوبة/وأصعبها في التعريف

P.S. Please choose indicative titles for your thread. "Simplification of this sentence" is not an acceptable title as per the forum's rules. Thanks


----------



## Idris

cherine said:


> For example, I don't see why you added إن to the sentence, nor why you changed يمارسه كثير منهم into فكثير منهم يمارسونه.


 
I added إن because somehow (to me, at least) it sounds more formal.

I changed يمارسه to يمارسونه because someone who does not know Arabic well will understand the second version better than the first one, since in the first version such a person will wonder why it is يمارس when it should be يمارسون (because there is كثير منهم )



cherine said:


> As for the last part, I suggest a solution for the pronoun confusion:
> غير أنه من المفاهيم الغامضة التي يصعب تعريفها
> or من أكثر/أشد المفاهيم غموضًا وأكثرها صعوبة/وأصعبها في التعريف


 
Is يصعب here the present form صَعِبَ , or is it يُصعَب (i.e. "it is found difficult")?


----------



## cherine

Idris said:


> I added إن because somehow (to me, at least) it sounds more formal.


It's become too common to start almost every nominal sentence with inna. But it doesn't have anything to do with formality. Inna should be for some degree of confirmation. The sentence is perfectly correct without it, so I believe it's not necessary at all to add.


> I changed يمارسه to يمارسونه because someone who does not know Arabic well will understand the second version better than the first one, since in the first version such a person will wonder why it is يمارس when it should be يمارسون (because there is كثير منهم )


It's because يمارس refers to the singular word كثير not a plural كثيرون but I understand that there may be a confusion here.


> Is يصعب here the present form صَعِبَ , or is it يُصعَب (i.e. "it is found difficult")?


It is the present form yaS3ub= "is hard", the past is Sa3uba صَعُبَ .


----------



## azeid

idris said:


> عفواً.. ماذا تقصد بـ"الإشارة" في مشاركتك هذه؟


 
أقصد الضمائر و ما تعود عليه
فالتلخيص و التبسيط - من وجهة نظرى -هو خروج من أصل الناس دون إخلال بالمعنى العام فأنت تحاول أن تعطى الفكرة العامة و تأتى بمفردات أبسط - من وجهة نظرك- و تختصر الإسهاب و تبسط التعبيرات البلاغية أو تحذفها
إذن فلا التزام هنا بمواضع الإشارة و الربط كما جاءت فى النص الأصلى و إلا كان هذا تفصيلاً و تفسيراً
بالنهاية التلخيص هى وجهة نظر المُلَخِص فى النص بدليل مشاركة شيرين
و شكراً ​


----------



## Idris

cherine said:


> It's become too common to start almost every nominal sentence with inna. But it doesn't have anything to do with formality. Inna should be for some degree of confirmation. The sentence is perfectly correct without it, so I believe it's not necessary at all to add.


 
Still I would like to use inna. When I see an inna before a sentence, it seems to me that the writer is starting a new idea, and that he or she wants the reader to be more attentive at what he or she is about to say.



cherine said:


> It is the present form yaS3ub= "is hard", the past is Sa3uba صَعُبَ .


 
Still, I would prefer not to use neither the present nor the past form of صَعُبَ. Those new to Arabic or those who are weak in it always think of صعب as the adjective "difficult", and I don't want to create confusion.

I rewrite my sentence:

إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، ومع أن كثيرا منهم يمارسونه، فأنه مفهوم من المفاهيم الغامضة، وبما أنه مفهوم غامض، فإن تعريفه صعب​


----------



## ayed

My turn:
إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، وكثير منهم يمارسونه، إلا أنه من المفاهيم الغامضة التي يصعب تعريفها.​


----------



## cherine

Idris said:


> Still I would like to use inna. When I see an inna before a sentence, it seems to me that the writer is starting a new idea, and that he or she wants the reader to be more attentive at what he or she is about to say.


As you wish. I don't say you're wrong, I only say that a sentence can be perfectly correct and eloquent without needing to start with إن or قد/لقد (also commonly used sentence starters).


> Still, I would prefer not to use neither the present nor the past form of صَعُبَ. Those new to Arabic or those who are weak in it always think of صعب as the adjective "difficult", and I don't want to create confusion.


I can understand that. It maybe takes a higher level to differentiate between a verb and an adjective sharing the same root, when one of them is more commonly used or known than the other.


> I rewrite my sentence:
> 
> 
> إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، ومع أن كثيرا منهم يمارسونه، فأنه مفهوم من المفاهيم الغامضة، وبما أنه مفهوم غامض، فإن تعريفه صعب​


 You call this simplification?! I'd call it re-writing if you wish, but it's definitely not any simpler than the original. 
I don't understand why you repeated the phrases that I highlited in blue. 
Any way, It should be فإنه .

I love Ayed's suggestion.  (but again without the first inna that I don't find necessary. But maybe that's just me).


----------



## Idris

cherine said:


> You call this simplification?! I'd call it re-writing if you wish, but it's definitely not any simpler than the original.
> I don't understand why you repeated the phrases that I highlited in blue.


 
It may be rewriting, but it IS simpler than the original. By original I mean:

التفكير أمر مألوف لدى الناس يمارسه كثير منهم، ومع ذلك فهو من أكثر المفاهيم غموضاً وأشدِّها استعصاءً على التعريف
 
I don't know why you find the above simpler than my version (if the above is what you meant by original). Just look how simple it is:
 
إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، ومع أن كثيرا منهم يمارسونه، فإنه مفهوم من المفاهيم الغامضة، وبما أنه مفهوم غامض، فإن تعريفه صعب​ 
The reason why I repeated the phrases in blue is that it definitely makes it easier to understand what is being said here. My real aim in writing is to make my reader understand.


----------



## cherine

Idris said:


> It may be rewriting, but it IS simpler than the original.


That's your opinion, and I respect it. After all, our knowledge and understanding of the language are different.
But I still believe that the original is much simpler. It's more concise and doesn't have many difficult words.
Maybre you can replace أشدها استعصاء على التعريف with أصعبها في التعريف/أكثرها صعوبة في التعريف but the rest is plain and common words.
And there's a difference in meaning between معروف (known) and مألوف (familiar).


> The reason why I repeated the phrases in blue is that it definitely makes it easier to understand what is being said here. My real aim in writing is to make my reader understand.​


​But you can replace the repetitions with ومع ذلك (for the first phrase) and ولذلك (for the second) to avoid repetitions.

But again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Idris

cherine said:


> But you can replace the repetitions with ومع ذلك (for the first phrase) and ولذلك (for the second) to avoid repetitions.
> 
> But again, this is just my opinion.


 
إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، ومع أن كثيرا منهم يمارسونه، فإنه مفهوم من المفاهيم الغامضة، وبما أنه مفهوم غامض، فإن تعريفه صعب​ 
إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، ومع ذلك، فإنه مفهوم من المفاهيم الغامضة، ولذلك، فإن تعريفه صعب​ 
If I replace the first repetition with مع ذلك , as you suggested, then the reader might ask, "Even though of what? Is it 'Even though تفكير is common among people,...' , or is it 'Even though it is done by many people,...'? " And if I replace the second repition with ولذلك , as you suggested, then the reader might ask, "It is difficult to define because of what? Because تفكير is common among people , or because it is done by many people, or because it is from vague concepts?"
 
EDIT: On the second thought, I agree the replacement will not cause any confusion, but what I wish to say is that confusion like this can arise.


----------



## cherine

I agree with you, confusion can arise from different situation, and not everyone understand the same sentence the same way, specially if it's an elaborate sentence. 
Here's another suggestion:
 
إن التفكير أمر معروف عند الناس، فكثير منهم يمارسونه، لكنه مفهوم من المفاهيم الغامضة، وتعريفه صعب.
​


----------



## xebonyx

I agree with Cherine about .إن
As she's said, it's optional to use it in this case. Personally I'd prefer to leave it out if I were trying to simplify things with this sentence (and as pertains to my writing style). Whenever I use it, I think of "definitely, for sure, indeed", which to me seems unnecessary here. Then again, it can also depend on the sentence(s) that precede it. Just adding my thoughts.


----------



## azeid

حسناً هذه محاولتى لتلخيص العبارة من النص الأصلى و تبسيطها:
التفكيرُ أمرٌ ألِفَهُ الناسُ و مارسُوه و لكن مازالَ مفهومُه غامضاً صعبُ التعريفِ​


----------

